# A Picture of My Willie



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

HAH! Made you look!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

STUNNING - No better word for it.


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

Damn... I'm watchin this one.









Keep posting progress please.


-


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks you guys! 

will do sum.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

-another few nights in...


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

I know I'm still an amateur. But I'm rarely, if ever, awestruck by someone's work.

This would be one of those times. I am truly humbled.

I've shown your progress to a few. If you don't have a buyer, I got a few here.










-


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thx very much Sum. i must admit that I'm getting more confident with each portrait. (You guys are certainly helping with that, and I appreciate that very much) I was thinking last night while I was working on it -It almost feels like painting with pencil. 
I am humbled as well (by you guys' kudos)  thx again brotha. + thanks DonH!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

The negative drawing is awesome.

Willie wishes he had that beard...










-


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Top notch Great work.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks DLEEG
Woo-hoo finally done!


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

Lickety split, this is now the home screen on my phone...









Consider a classroom thread on negative drawing. I would be first to each lesson. I'm pretty sure we could all benefit from that.










-


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sheer perfection. Thats all I can say. Wonderful job!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I appreciate your comments ALOT. I think it helps as well when you love your subject. This was sure the case here- whats f'ing greater than Willie? ...his headband in the photo said "IRS Rules" ...which was great, but in light of his recent run-ins in Texas, and all the great work he does with NORML, I figured It was ok to embellish this one. 
i think I'll entitle it "free Willie"


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Amazing job! 



> Consider a classroom thread on negative drawing. I would be first to each lesson. I'm pretty sure we could all benefit from that.


For sure! Must see more!


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

Really, I enjoyed looking at the progress. Superb work! very detailed. I like how you did the facial lines, it made it looks very realistic! Wow! Keep on posting your works, I really want to see more from you! Thanks fro letting us see that wonderful job!


----------

